# Грыжа и донорство крови



## justice2408 (26 Авг 2021)

Может немного странный вопрос, но все же: не будет ли отягощающим фактором регулярное донорство крови при наличие грыжи у донора, особенно в период воспаления?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2021)

Не будет.


----------

